# Slow load times



## Rich Parsons (Apr 5, 2006)

Bob,

It took me a ful 15 minutes before I could get the forum to laod on Martial Talk. I can go to your other sites and load them just fine. So i think it is the MT specifci Server. 

I am also having real slow load time of pages as well slow searchs and such. 

Just letting you know.

Best regards


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 5, 2006)

Bob I'm having the same prob. here as well. It took me 12 times and almost an hour to even get on MT tonight. Is this on your end or what?
Terry


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 5, 2006)

Server has been beating it's head against the wall the last hour, hour and a half. Short english version: Memory got maxed out when backups ran. Needs to be upgraded. Am looking into it.

I'll see what I can do.  Hopefully, this won't be a regular happening.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 5, 2006)

Loads seem to be dropping finally, so we should be ok.  I've ordered another Gig of ram for the box, should be installed sometime tomorrow.  Hopefully this will take care of things.  Sorry about the problems folks.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 5, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Loads seem to be dropping finally, so we should be ok.  I've ordered another Gig of ram for the box, should be installed sometime tomorrow.  Hopefully this will take care of things.  Sorry about the problems folks.



No problem Bob.  A few more Hamsters at the wheel will hopefully take care of the problem


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 6, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Loads seem to be dropping finally, so we should be ok. I've ordered another Gig of ram for the box, should be installed sometime tomorrow. Hopefully this will take care of things. Sorry about the problems folks.


 
Bob,

I see no real problem, once you knew there was an issue, you were able to identify the issue and then also execute a plan to correct the immediate issue. In cases like this the there really is no permanent plan. 

Just growing pains


----------

